# Do you give your parvis cold dry winter rest?



## orchideya (Mar 31, 2014)

Just what the title asks and also what about roth x parvi hybrids?
and also what about seedlings, do they need winter rest or better let them grow in the constant warm and humid conditions?
I think I stopped killing my paphs with root rot and now am graduating to "providing the optimal conditions for growth and blooming" .
After reading few articles it seems that my tanks with constant 20 -23 Celsium will not be good for parvis in winter. Am I right?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## theorchidzone (Mar 31, 2014)

I grow micr and arm outdoors here in California. They get frost in winter. Down to about 28F. No problem. They seem to like this treatment.
But not "Ottawa cold"
roth X parvi hybrids. More standard Paph conditions.
JC


----------



## atlantis (Mar 31, 2014)

"Yes" and "no" in my case. Let me explain it:

I let most of them outside at night in winter (except very young or newly aquired plants) when temperature doesn´t drop under 6-8 ºC yet, but I don´t let them excessively dry and I continue watering when necessary (once every 20-25 days sometimes), so I give them a cold but not completely dry winter rest. 

I used to give them a really dry rest in winter but they didn´t look as "happy" as now that I´ve increased waterings mildly.

This is the first year I´ve tried the non-so-dry rest period and my parvis have contunued growing (at a much lower rate, of course)

As far as Multi x Parvi is concerned...I can´t help you as I don´t have any plant of these, but If I had it, I would treat it as a multi


----------



## ehanes7612 (Mar 31, 2014)

i didnt give a rest treatment this year and had several hybrids in bloom/ bud as well as three micranthums


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 31, 2014)

I water them all less in the dark months. It's a little cooler then, also.


----------



## Stone (Mar 31, 2014)

I've been wondering what I should do too. I have some micranthums, malipos etc approaching FS. I need to decide whether to keep them in the G/House (min 15C) or put them outside in the igloo (min 4C)???
What I really need is another G/house with a min of 8C!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Mar 31, 2014)

I keep armeniacum, micranthum, and malipoense in my cool room, getting bright light and night temps in the 50's, sometimes 40's. Watered 1/week, no fertilizer, from Nov through Jan. Fertilizer resumes in Feb, watering increases by March. delanatii I keep warmer, in my light garden, along with any seedlings. My vietnamense aren't quite blooming size yet, so they are in my light garden. When mature, I may keep them in the cool room.


----------



## orchideya (Apr 1, 2014)

Thanks for the info!
I wouldn't even dream to take them outisde here in winter when it drops to -25 C or -30C of course, but thought about maybe taking them out of orchid tanks and placing on the windowsill close to the glass. I measured temps on the really cold days there, it drops down to 12C when ambient temps in the house are around 22C. But then of course when sun shines in - it can get up to 25C during the day, so I would need to shade that window....


----------



## TDT (Apr 3, 2014)

Mine are happy on an east facing windowsill all winter, cool-to-cold temps at night (8-12C) and whatever full sun comes thru that day (Saskatoon gets a lot of winter sunshine). I let them dry between waterings.


----------



## orchideya (Apr 4, 2014)

Thank you Tracey! I have just the right window, so next winter they will go out of tanks for some cold vacations.


----------



## MaryPientka (Apr 4, 2014)

I live in upstate NY. I have grown a standard deli on a ESE window sill for 10 years. It grows like a weed for me (maintaining 8-12 growths). I adjust light with a sheer curtain, but my deli seems to like it bright and fairly wet. My windows are open from May through October so the temperature/humidity follows whatever is outside. In the Winter (November through March), the temperature ranges between 55-70F. I add a cool mist humidifier in the Winter to maintain 55% humidity. 

Living in Saratoga Springs, famous for our mineral water, I fertilize only once or twice a year, and at half strength when I do.

I think everyone's conditions vary, if ever so slightly and you'll need to judge your own clone's special needs.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 4, 2014)

No.


----------



## papheteer (Apr 9, 2014)

The grow room in my condo doesn't go lower than 19C. And yet I have a few blooms. These are seedlings I bought last April. Mostly pure parvi hybrids. I find thT they like warm temps!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 10, 2014)

Paph micranthum and armeniacum supposedly like a cool rest period. Unfortunately, impossible to do in my apartment.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 10, 2014)

Every fall I put them in plastic bags throw them into the freezer for 4 months...

OK, I'm kidding. I don't do anything special, just keep them in a grow room during winter with minimal watering (though they stay moist) and temps averaging between 8-15 C most of the time, occasionally lower. P. armeniacum is possibly the most cold resistant being found at relatively high elevations in Yunnan, the most northern outpost for the genus. Holger Perner told me that he saw plants growing sympatric with Cypripedium plechtrochilum, a plant that definitely needs a cold rest in winter. He also made the comment that Chinese parvi paphs "laugh at the cold", meaning they can take down to freezing, but probably not much lower, without injury.


----------



## andre (Apr 10, 2014)

I don't rest my malipo... It buds every August, and then I wait and wait months until the plant blooms.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 10, 2014)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> OK, I'm kidding. I don't do anything special, just keep them in a grow room during winter with minimal watering (though they stay moist) and temps averaging between 8-15 C most of the time, occasionally lower. P. armeniacum is possibly the most cold resistant being found at relatively high elevations in Yunnan, the most northern outpost for the genus. Holger Perner told me that he saw plants growing sympatric with Cypripedium plechtrochilum, a plant that definitely needs a cold rest in winter. He also made the comment that Chinese parvi paphs "laugh at the cold", meaning they can take down to freezing, but probably not much lower, without injury.



I think one important thing to remember is that even though it can get close to freezing in these chinese habitats, the winters there are pretty dry. So it may be ok to keep these plants outside in temperate zones as long as the plants can stay relatively dry. So this reminds me of culture conditions of pleonies; are there any pleonies sympatric with Cyp plechtrochilum and P. armeniacum?


----------



## eOrchids (Apr 11, 2014)

yup!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 11, 2014)

Linus_Cello said:


> I think one important thing to remember is that even though it can get close to freezing in these chinese habitats, the winters there are pretty dry. So it may be ok to keep these plants outside in temperate zones as long as the plants can stay relatively dry. So this reminds me of culture conditions of pleonies; are there any pleonies sympatric with Cyp plechtrochilum and P. armeniacum?



No doubt the winters of southwest China are dry. If I had a proper place to try one outside here in Japan, I'd give it a go just for fun. We get a pretty wet winter, though I image this species could sail through no problem. Personally I wouldn't want to subject them to anything below -4 C, and then only briefly. 

I'm sure there are a number of peony species in that region. A bit further northeast in Sichuan I saw large numbers of Paeonia anomala ssp. veitchii growing alongside Cypripediums at around 3000 meters elevation. A number of species are found in Yunnan, but all in the northern mountains according to efloras: http://www.efloras.org/florataxon.aspx?flora_id=2&taxon_id=123659


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 12, 2014)

Linus and KyushuCalanthe: are your talking about Pleione our Paeonia??


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 12, 2014)

Erythrone said:


> Linus and KyushuCalanthe: are your talking about Pleione our Paeonia??



Oops, my bad  He's talking about Pleione, I'm talking about Peonies. I need to stop answering posts before waking up (though it is 6:30 AM right now). 

There are plenty of Pleione in Yunnan. In northern Sichuan I saw P. bulbocodioides growing in the same valley as C. plectrochilum. Let's try this again, from efloras, Pleione in China: http://www.efloras.org/florataxon.aspx?flora_id=2&taxon_id=125914

The entire region gets a distinct dry season in winter regardless of elevation. Since both P. armeniacum and many Pleione often grow as lithophytic plants they would dry out considerably during those months.


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 12, 2014)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Oops, my bad  He's talking about Pleione, I'm talking about Peonies. I need to stop answering posts before waking up (though it is 6:30 AM right now).
> 
> There are plenty of Pleione in Yunnan. In northern Sichuan I saw P. bulbocodioides growing in the same valley as C. plectrochilum. Let's try this again, from efloras, Pleione in China: http://www.efloras.org/florataxon.aspx?flora_id=2&taxon_id=125914
> 
> The entire region gets a distinct dry season in winter regardless of elevation. Since both P. armeniacum and many Pleione often grow as lithophytic plants they would dry out considerably during those months.



oke:


----------

